# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Tank size?

## JanNasa

Hi, I'm not new to frogs but I am new to keeping Dart frogs, and I want to know what the suitable tank size for them would be? According to multiple sources dart frogs are territorial, and I don't want to get some only for them to tear each other apart. I want about 3 frogs, are they social should I get more? How big should the tank be? I really want to do this right and don't want to screw this up. Thanks for any help!

----------

